# Puppy Training



## Aoreilly (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, meet our new addition Maisie. She is my first puppy so this is all very new to me. Does anyone else have any training advice for leaving their puppies?

Going to bed she's seems to have now gotten into a routine which is great!

Maisie is very attached and does not like to be left alone. Unfortunately this is not an option. I work an 8 hour day but try to burn energy for a couple of hours with her in the morning and give her lots of attention in the evenings.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Awe lovely. 

Check the other threads for advice when leaving them. There are plenty good you tube videos too.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I recommend Zak George or Kikopup on YouTube they have all kinds of videos. Also don't be worried no puppy likes to be left alone at that age. Just start slow.


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Masie looks like our bailey who is nine week tomorrow, where did she come from ?


----------



## Aoreilly (Oct 18, 2017)

We are from Ireland. She seems to be finding being left a little easier. Just means she is super excited to see us when we return ?


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

We haven't left our dog yet, keep taking turns at leaving home


----------

